# Brad Nailer problems



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I tried today to used my brad nailer. It has been giving me a little bit of trouble lately. Skipping nails every once in a while. Today, it wont shoot nails at all and it seems to have no compression. I checked the regulator and I am still set at 90psi. Air flow is just fine. It is just a cheap Airco nailer that was given to me but I kinda like it. I checked their website under troubleshooting and one suggestion that popped up twice, was that the spring was broken or damaged. Has anyone ever heard of or experienced this happening. I can't seem to find anywhere that carries the spring, even though I have a part number. I haven't taken the gun apart yet due to the fact that I am waiting to see if any of you have any suggestions.
Hoping you can help.
Ken


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I like to save money as much as anyone, but with stuff like this, I take it to the local repair guy and let him fix it. I think the last two old guns given to me, I spent $15.00 each to have them rebuilt.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I am going to ask a dumb question??

When was the last time you put oil in it??

Use air tool oil BTW, not motor oil!

I did air tool repair for several years at an
equipment rental store.

It sounds like the driver is not returning all
the way to pick up the next nail.

Check the end of the driver for a burr. 

Also check the front, it should open some how
and make sure it doesn't have any glue build
up around the driver.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

What BH said. Usually when an air nailer doesn't fire, something is causing the driver to hang up. You can take apart the area that holds the driver, there isn't much to it. Make sure you don't have part of a nail jammed in there. Check the end of the driver like BH said for a burr or sometimes I have had a small portion break off. Sometimes you can get a rebuild kit cheap. If so, make sure it includes a new piston and driver, along with the various o rings. Replace the parts, oil it up and let 'er rip, or pop I guess.
P.S. Kenbo, the last brad nailer I bought a year ago was a reconditioned porter cable 18 ga. for 39.00 US funds. If your problem ends up costing more than a few bucks to fix, you might want to just get a new one.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys for the responses. I checked all of the things that you are talking about. I oil it (with the proper oil that came with it) before every use. I don't understand what happened. As I said, it is like I have absolutely no air pressure.:blink:


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> Thanks guys for the responses. I checked all of the things that you are talking about. I oil it (with the proper oil that came with it) before every use. I don't understand what happened. As I said, it is like I have absolutely no air pressure.:blink:



You have a bad oring on the piston or a bad valve
in the top.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It's getting late here so I wont have the time to disect the nailer tonight but I will check it out tomorrow. Thanks again guys and hopefully, it will be an easy fix, if not, there is a place here in Toronto that has one advertised for $29 (normally $69)
I'll let you know what I find.
Ken


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:*I would like to say a huge thank you to you guys. After work today, I carefully took apart my bradnailer and carefully examined all of the possible faults that you mentioned. BHOFM, the O-rings seemed to be in perfect shape with no flattening, nicks or gaps. According to the mess on my hands, lubrication wasn't a problem either.:laughing:*
*I examined the ejection port for obstructions and found, other than a little sawdust mixed with oil, NOTHING.*
*I manually extended and retracted the strike bar and found that it was catching at the very top of the piston. After pulling apart the entire assembly, I found that the very end 1/8" of the strike bar was bent and flared. I carefully ground off the problem with a cool grind wheel, a couple of taps on the anvil and finished it off with the felt wheel and honing compound. Cleaned it thoroughly and relubricated the nailer.*
*From there, I screwed everything back together and took it for a test run.*
*Great news!! Instead of going "kathud", my nailer now goes "pafoot, pafoot" again. I now have a 3/4" scrap board with about 20, 2" brads in it. "pafoot, pafoot, pafoot" I love the sound the nailer makes.*
*Thank you, thank you, thank you.*
*Your advice is apreciated very, very much.*
*You guys are awesome!!!*
*Ken*
*pafoot!!!:laughing:*


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I told ya you could do it! :huh:


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

I am so impressed that you fixed it. Now you can spend that saved money on another tool or wood to make something.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

The sense of satisfaction from solving a problem is priceless.
johnep


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BobbyfromHouston said:


> Now you can spend that saved money on another tool or wood to make something.


I like your way of thinking! I just may do that. I'm pretty sure that the new nailer would have cost me about $1000.00 :whistling2: That should make my wife happy. After all, I saved $1000.00 but only spent $600.00 so in reality, I got the tool for free and was able to put $400.00 in the savings account.:blink:
I should've been an accountant! :laughing:
Ken


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

> I should've been an accountant!


Or an investment broker?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice Job Kenbo,
Even if I end up replacing a tool that isn't worth fixing, I still have to take it apart to see what happened. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

